# The Loewe Hammock



## allanrvj

I want!!!

"Loewe and M/M Paris reinvent the famous Hammock Bag exclusively for 24 Sèvres and Le Bon Marché.

The Madrid fashion house has entrusted the transformation of its Hammock Bag to the duo from M/M Paris. With its huge size and versatile and innovative design, it catches the eye of artists, for whom it is the ideal bag. Made with an overall desire for functionality, it is equipped with interior and exterior patch pockets, large handles, a wide shoulder strap and a hook closure: details that recall a toolbox. Its sides are decorated with drawings by Mathias.
*With only 6 of them being made *, this bag symbolizes the harmony between art and craft, when beauty emerges from creative chaos. "

EUR 3800 from 24 Sèvres: https://www.24sevres.com/en-fr/hammock-bag-loewe_UJ4AN?color=black-natural


----------



## Mariapia

I still prefer the "ordinary" version...
The bag in the pic is much too busy for me .


----------



## Good Friday

That's huge.  It might be too heavy for my aching back.


----------



## kikisptr

This is almost like an art piece! But it's indeed too huge , suitable for guys probably.


----------



## pvkatchung

I periodically see pictures and have seen one or 2 videos about the Loewe Hammock bag, but I'd love to hear people's thoughts (pros, cons) on the bag, especially the small.  And of course, mod shots are always nice.!


----------



## thel

I wanted to get one because I love the folded design, but I was disappointed that it's not lined with leather. And the top isn't secure, so I'm sure all my stuff would fly out while driving. I keep my bag in the back seat, and bags that don't close more securely just don't work well. I ended up getting a Lindy instead.


----------



## Keline

I had one, it was so beautiful I bought it almost immediately at the store, only to end up returning it. Like thel said, the top isn't secure, there isn't any interior pockets and my stuff were swimming inside the bag. But of course if you don't mind carrying the bag in your palm all day it is still a beautiful bag !


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I tried it on, but really didn't like how it looked when carried in hand, but especially crossbody. I love wearing unique things but this just felt awkward to me.


----------



## pvkatchung

Thanks @thel , @Keline  and @bellebellebelle19  for your feedback!  I definitely have had my doubts on this one. While I love my small black puzzle (old version with feet and D-ring), I wasn't so sure about the Hammock.  Thought it was an interesting, less-expensive option for someone wanting to purchase a Lindy.  But when I want an open design, I use my Mansur Gavriel tote; And that bag is only for running errands.  Pity that this bag is lacking a few features that would probably make it more attractive to more buyers.


----------



## thel

pvkatchung said:


> Thanks @thel , @Keline  and @bellebellebelle19  for your feedback!  I definitely have had my doubts on this one. While I love my small black puzzle (old version with feet and D-ring), I wasn't so sure about the Hammock.  Thought it was an interesting, less-expensive option for someone wanting to purchase a Lindy.  But when I want an open design, I use my Mansur Gavriel tote; And that bag is only for running errands.  Pity that this bag is lacking a few features that would probably make it more attractive to more buyers.



If you're thinking about the Lindy, I can't say enough good things about it! It's such a versatile and practical bag. I love the outer pockets for my phone. The inner pockets are great, and it can carry a lot. The leather and hardware is TDF. To be honest, I like the way the Hammock folds more, but that's only possible because it has no top, which sadly is a no go for me.


----------



## pvkatchung

@thel - I would purchase a Lindy or Picotin in a heartbeat.  But as I'm trying to limit my ever growing bag collection and also try not to break the bank...  It's really hard.  

As for whether I'll ever pull the trigger on an Hermes bag, I feel like I still need to figure out several things: which style (since I'm guessing I won't get both); what size; color; leather, etc.  I feel like I still need to do more research if I plan to spend so much on an Hermes bag.  I definitely know that if I had to choose between a Birkin or Kelly, I'd get the Kelly.  But as I don't work anymore and don't need anything that has such a professional vibe, I've been trying to select bags that are a bit more carefree.


----------



## Dannadrew

Hi guys! I just ordered a large black one on Moda but am concerned about it keeping shape. I saw there are a ton of hammocks for sale on Vestiaire and they all look very out of shape! Do the hammocks keep shape after say a year or two? Do u have to store carefully or does leather flop? Is the large harder to keep shape than the small?


----------



## Dannadrew

pvkatchung said:


> @thel - I would purchase a Lindy or Picotin in a heartbeat.  But as I'm trying to limit my ever growing bag collection and also try not to break the bank...  It's really hard.
> 
> As for whether I'll ever pull the trigger on an Hermes bag, I feel like I still need to figure out several things: which style (since I'm guessing I won't get both); what size; color; leather, etc.  I feel like I still need to do more research if I plan to spend so much on an Hermes bag.  I definitely know that if I had to choose between a Birkin or Kelly, I'd get the Kelly.  But as I don't work anymore and don't need anything that has such a professional vibe, I've been trying to select bags that are a bit more carefree.




Lindy can’t be crossbody. Big con for me.


----------



## Dannadrew

I think the hammock is the new it bag but slow to the USA. Tory Burch is out with a copy. I spoke to a rep and he said def get the small. The large does sag.


----------



## Rashmi

I don’t like the look of it at all. I want them to bring back the Cushion Cube bag back in the market and in different sizes.


----------



## vink

I like the idea of the outside pocket and wish they’d implement that with the ordinary one, but make it more simple like just a slip pocket.


----------



## Rosieisgood

Hope this comment is not too late..
I have the small hammock for months now and it’s still one of my favorite bag. The open top did make me feel insecure at first but I soon get used to it and now loving how convenient it is to get my stuff when wearing it crossbody. 
The bag is super stunning when carrying it folded but the con is that you can’t put much in the bag in that shape. It’ll hold more if you have the wings out, which is pretty cute  It hold a lot of things, including an A5 folder when I wear it crossbody but because the leather is so soft that the corner of your folder might destroy the shape of the leather a little bit so keep that in mind and don’t put folder in the same place for weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## thebrownbagdiaries

Hi Rosieisgood.. what color did you choose? I hope you can post photos of your hammock bag. Thanks.


----------



## DealHopper

Hello, i like Lindy too. but can't afford it. so i got Givenchy Pandora and Loewe Puzzle. what do u think?


----------



## lumkeikei

I have a big blue one to wear cross body. Im only 5'1 so its a little heavy for me  but i think its very chic


----------



## willworkforbagsx

Hi

The Loewe Hammock seems to be a really popular bag right now but I can’t find anything substantial about the mini size. No blogs or YouTube videos (other than in Chinese which I can’t understand) explaining what fits and how it holds up. It looks like it fits a lot for a mini bag but I’m worried about the closure and stuff falling out.  

For anyone who has the mini hammock, how do you like it? What fits inside? Pros and cons? Does your stuff ever fall out?

Thanks!


----------



## petitesugar

I have one in brunette color. I really like the bag, but you can not close the bag. So your bag will always be open. It can fits my compact wallet, card holder, keys, phone, hand cream and lipstick. 

Choose one in grainy leather, the smooth one will scratch easily [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## stcstc

I have a medium hammock in light blue color. I haven't have much opportunities to wear it yet, so I can't provide too much feedback. But one thing I would like to say is that medium size is indeed pretty huge. If you are not very tall or a big bag girl, I would recommend the small size. I am 5'4. The medium size is not bad and I like it. That being said, I think a small size would be 100% perfect in every way.


----------



## fsadeli

The opening are quite wide and when it is carried crossbody, the content inside seems not secured enough, anyone who owns this bag can sharw with me on how to protect their belongings like probably a drawstring recommendation or something else?


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

I keep my keys on a lanyard and phone in one of the side pockets and then since I usually have a scarf or sweater with me I throw it on top of everything in the main compartment. And if I'm going to be walking in a crowd (rare these days of course) I used to have my hand or arm across the opening...I hope that helps and makes sense?


----------



## muggles

I have a small red hammock, bought used  from LGS and love it! Been using it steadily for over a month. Love it! Hold plenty, easy to find things. Stuff doesn’t fly out while driving! I find everything about the bag to be awesome! I get tons of compliments on it! I have a black puzzle with zippers waiting in the wings! Yes I copied from Megs! I just can stop using the hammock, it makes me smile!


----------



## fsadeli

Anyone knows how to make the inside more protected? Anyone has any insert to recommend for hammock that probably has any zipper or any sort of closure?


----------



## Roses&Lillies

fsadeli said:


> Anyone knows how to make the inside more protected? Anyone has any insert to recommend for hammock that probably has any zipper or any sort of closure?


I’m using a thick-ish microfibre drawstring dustbag of appropriate size and color. I find that to be the perfect middle between security and my convenience of using the bag


----------



## muggles

fsadeli said:


> Anyone knows how to make the inside more protected? Anyone has any insert to recommend for hammock that probably has any zipper or any sort of closure?


If your afraid of the bag it probably isn’t the bag for you! Especially if you want to use in city life! Don’t stuff it and no one is going to steal from you! If you go sticking dust bags in it, your missing the beauty of the bag! And with covid aren’t you more aware of your surroundings! No one is going to get in your personal space! Don’t be scared of the bag, just don’t stuff it!


----------



## stcstc

Hi gorgeous people, I have a question about the mini hammock. How much does it hold? Do you find it practical as a small bag? I have large hammock, and yes it is huge. I kinda use it as a small travel bag or when I need to carry a huge amount of things. I love hammock so much, and I am really tempted to get a small one. Since the size small is not of so much difference from the large, I am considering the mini. To those who have this bag, do you love it? Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## pursekitten

I'm also interested in hearing people's thoughts about this one. I walked into a Loewe recently and tried both the small and mini—the small Hammock is pretty sizable but the mini seems to have a similar capacity to my mini Puzzle. The small and mini Hammocks look so chic but I didn't feel that instant love connection! Poor SA, I loved her dearly and she was so sweet, but I just didn't feel the vibes.


----------



## muggles

I have the small hammock, small enough yet just the right size! IMO if your not a tiny person the mini and micros look like your carrying your child’s bag!


----------



## stcstc

pursekitten said:


> I'm also interested in hearing people's thoughts about this one. I walked into a Loewe recently and tried both the small and mini—the small Hammock is pretty sizable but the mini seems to have a similar capacity to my mini Puzzle. The small and mini Hammocks look so chic but I didn't feel that instant love connection! Poor SA, I loved her dearly and she was so sweet, but I just didn't feel the vibes.


How is your mini puzzle holding up? Do you find it a bit small for an everyday bag or just the right size? I used to carry big bags all the time but I am trying to downsize since my shoulder doesn't agree with that anymore.


----------



## stcstc

muggles said:


> I have the small hammock, small enough yet just the right size! IMO if your not a tiny person the mini and micros look like your carrying your child’s bag!


I definitely agree with the micro and nano sizes. They are adorable but too small IMO. But I don't know about the mini. It looks okay on the model shots as a small bag though.


----------



## pursekitten

stcstc said:


> How is your mini puzzle holding up? Do you find it a bit small for an everyday bag or just the right size? I used to carry big bags all the time but I am trying to downsize since my shoulder doesn't agree with that anymore.



My mini Puzzle is my most-worn bag now and has already taken a few vacays with me like a champ while still looking new. That calfskin really holds up! The bag is also completely wipe-able and "smooshable" when I need to consolidate items into a Longchamp Le Pliage for a flight. Yet, the shape still pops back without a hitch.

When I use the mini Puzzle I carry the things listed below and there's still room to spare:

+ Chanel quilted black caviar cardholder
+ Too Faced Peach lip gloss or a Colourpop blotted lip stain
+ Mini Altoids mints tin
+ Samsung Galaxy S21+
+ Mini antibacterial bottle
+ Small Kleenex tissues (sometimes)

This video does a good job of the Small Puzzle vs Mini Puzzle illustrates how much this little bag can hold:


----------



## stcstc

pursekitten said:


> My mini Puzzle is my most-worn bag now and has already taken a few vacays with me like a champ while still looking new. That calfskin really holds up! The bag is also completely wipe-able and "smooshable" when I need to consolidate items into a Longchamp Le Pliage for a flight. Yet, the shape still pops back without a hitch.
> 
> When I use the mini Puzzle I carry the things listed below and there's still room to spare:
> 
> + Chanel quilted black caviar cardholder
> + Too Faced Peach lip gloss or a Colourpop blotted lip stain
> + Mini Altoids mints tin
> + Samsung Galaxy S21+
> + Mini antibacterial bottle
> + Small Kleenex tissues (sometimes)
> 
> This video does a good job of the Small Puzzle vs Mini Puzzle illustrates how much this little bag can hold:



Thank you so much for the thoughts!!!! It is really helpful!! Glad that you enjoy your mini puzzle! I specifically love that it is "smooshable"! Every girl who tries to take one more bag for vacation can relate! Thanks for pointing that out!

btw, I just can't help and I bought the mini hammock lol...


----------



## phoebe_chen

stcstc said:


> Thank you so much for the thoughts!!!! It is really helpful!! Glad that you enjoy your mini puzzle! I specifically love that it is "smooshable"! Every girl who tries to take one more bag for vacation can relate! Thanks for pointing that out!
> 
> btw, I just can't help and I bought the mini hammock lol...



How are you liking your mini hammock so far??


----------



## DiJe40

Where can I find a review on YouTube  in English? I don’t know if I want to keep my mini hammock. I like the look of it. Is it bulky to carry. I tried it on before the mirror but using it to go shopping is not the same.


----------



## chrissiewong

I have a small hammock in sand colour and a tan small puzzle. I have a love / hate relationship with my hammock as it’s so chic to take things around in it and when I use it handheld. However, its advantage is also its disadvantage. It’s so roomy that you want to put more things in it, but anything bigger will sort of distort the bag (say, iPad mini and kindle) and you can’t use the bag in a certain way. Also, I am super petite and it does look a bit bulky on me. I wish I had bought the mini hammock which then will look very cute and very much an everyday bag for me. However , I still use my hammock on days when I need a bit of extra room and for it’s convenience to get things in and out of (especially when you want to grab your hand sanitizer in a blink)


----------



## Addy

chrissiewong said:


> I have a small hammock in sand colour and a tan small puzzle. I have a love / hate relationship with my hammock as it’s so chic to take things around in it and when I use it handheld. However, its advantage is also its disadvantage. It’s so roomy that you want to put more things in it, but anything bigger will sort of distort the bag (say, iPad mini and kindle) and you can’t use the bag in a certain way. Also, I am super petite and it does look a bit bulky on me. I wish I had bought the mini hammock which then will look very cute and very much an everyday bag for me. However , I still use my hammock on days when I need a bit of extra room and for it’s convenience to get things in and out of (especially when you want to grab your hand sanitizer in a blink)
> 
> View attachment 5337686


Thanks for the review. I have been researching whether to go with the Mini or Small for some time...


----------



## Addy

DiJe40 said:


> Where can I find a review on YouTube  in English? I don’t know if I want to keep my mini hammock. I like the look of it. Is it bulky to carry. I tried it on before the mirror but using it to go shopping is not the same.


Here's one!


----------



## DiJe40

Addy said:


> Here's one!



Thank you


----------



## Addy

DiJe40 said:


> Thank you


I’m thinking I’ll stick with getting the Mini. The small would be too big for me these days as I don’t carry a lot when out and about.


----------



## DiJe40

Addy said:


> I’m thinking I’ll stick with getting the Mini. The small would be too big for me these days as I don’t carry a lot when out and about.


The mini is a perfect size for me too. Big enough for my essentials.
I went shopping with my mini and it was light, not too bulky.
One thing I’m not used to, is the open space with no zipper, kept checking my belongings. I strapped it to the maximum, nothing could fall out. Maybe it’s just a bit in my head.


----------



## phoebe_chen

DiJe40 said:


> The mini is a perfect size for me too. Big enough for my essentials.
> I went shopping with my mini and it was light, not too bulky.
> One thing I’m not used to, is the open space with no zipper, kept checking my belongings. I strapped it to the maximum, nothing could fall out. Maybe it’s just a bit in my head.





I found this review of the mini hammock in mandarin and at 8:41 she shows a trick with the strap to make the openings always shut! Pretty easy to follow despite not understanding mandarin myself


----------



## Addy

DiJe40 said:


> The mini is a perfect size for me too. Big enough for my essentials.
> I went shopping with my mini and it was light, not too bulky.
> One thing I’m not used to, is the open space with no zipper, kept checking my belongings. I strapped it to the maximum, nothing could fall out. Maybe it’s just a bit in my head.


I rarely zip up or tightly close any handbags - drives hubby nots LOL. Maybe a small dust bag inside with a cinch top would work?


----------



## ajde.adam

Hi all! I’ve been eyeing the Hammock for quite some time now and would really like to add one to my collection. I was browsing Fashionphile just to see what they have, and a concern came to me after viewing some of the Hammocks listed on their site. I noticed that a lot of the bags in classic calfskin don’t seem to hold their structure well especially the front and back areas. For those who have had the Hammock for for more than a year, do you notice deformation with the bag already? I wonder if the pebble-grained leather will hold its shape better over time.

Any input would be greatly appreciated


----------



## aluvey

Hi I'm so excited to be joining the club! Technically this is my second Loewe bag. I had a Loewe Viento previously but sold it years ago as hobos are not so much of my style. Stoked to finally get one in the signature tan colour! I was going back and forth between the hammock, puzzle and gate but decided on the hammock as it is the most versatile I think. I have a question though as to how do you store this bag? Folded or opened and stuffed? Many thanks in advance


----------



## viewwing

phoebe_chen said:


> I found this review of the mini hammock in mandarin and at 8:41 she shows a trick with the strap to make the openings always shut! Pretty easy to follow despite not understanding mandarin myself



I watched the video and At 8:41 she was adjusting the strap to make it shoulder wear..where do you see it make the opening always shut?


----------



## despair

aluvey said:


> Hi I'm so excited to be joining the club! Technically this is my second Loewe bag. I had a Loewe Viento previously but sold it years ago as hobos are not so much of my style. Stoked to finally get one in the signature tan colour! I was going back and forth between the hammock, puzzle and gate but decided on the hammock as it is the most versatile I think. I have a question though as to how do you store this bag? Folded or opened and stuffed? Many thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 5346397


From what I have seen online the full leather hammocks tend to lose their shape, so if you are not a fan of the slouch, probably open and stuffed or with closed but with a bag organizer. But if you're a fan of the slouch then anything goes I think. Congrats on your purchase! Loewe's leather is excellent and the tan is a very classic color from them.


----------



## fettfleck

ajde.adam said:


> Hi all! I’ve been eyeing the Hammock for quite some time now and would really like to add one to my collection. I was browsing Fashionphile just to see what they have, and a concern came to me after viewing some of the Hammocks listed on their site. I noticed that a lot of the bags in classic calfskin don’t seem to hold their structure well especially the front and back areas. For those who have had the Hammock for for more than a year, do you notice deformation with the bag already? I wonder if the pebble-grained leather will hold its shape better over time.
> 
> Any input would be greatly appreciated



I was wondering that, too. When I searched for preloved pieces, most of the hammock look like a puddle, even more than those on your attached picture… But then, when I watched all small hammock videos I could find on Youtube, most still had their shape, though many videos were about presenting pretty new bags…
I was hoping that newer ones were more sturdy? The ones I saw in the shop looked and feel pretty sturdy to me. The Kaonashi hammock which I finally was able to get, also has a pretty sturdy front and back piece. The wings have a supersoft leather though, where I could imagine that this part even gets softer with use… I hope that it won‘t collapse like the pictures in the second hand market, as I don‘t like the forward rolling of the front piece at all… Or is it that those hammocks were like really abused?
Perhaps we have someone here who has had a hammock for a longer time and could describe how theirs have been holding up?

For now I store my hammock open (in the long form) with paper in it, so that most pieces are not smashed or folded in anyway. Until perhaps anybody else has a better suggestion.


----------



## katawaredoki

Also curious if the mini hammocks + canvas hammocks will hold their own -- haven't been able to find many examples of pre-loved ones (just some such as here: https://shop.nanaandbird.com/products/loewe-hammock-bag-in-william-morris-print)

And yes to storing with the paper in it and in the cotton bag in which the bag came in...! and maybe in a locksafe container while we're at it...


----------



## phoebe_chen

viewwing said:


> I watched the video and At 8:41 she was adjusting the strap to make it shoulder wear..where do you see it make the opening always shut?



ohh sorry! I think around 8:26 if you see that strap configuration would also allowed it to be worn crossbody and automatically shut the opening


----------



## ajde.adam

fettfleck said:


> I was wondering that, too. When I searched for preloved pieces, most of the hammock look like a puddle, even more than those on your attached picture… But then, when I watched all small hammock videos I could find on Youtube, most still had their shape, though many videos were about presenting pretty new bags…
> I was hoping that newer ones were more sturdy? The ones I saw in the shop looked and feel pretty sturdy to me. The Kaonashi hammock which I finally was able to get, also has a pretty sturdy front and back piece. The wings have a supersoft leather though, where I could imagine that this part even gets softer with use… I hope that it won‘t collapse like the pictures in the second hand market, as I don‘t like the forward rolling of the front piece at all… Or is it that those hammocks were like really abused?
> Perhaps we have someone here who has had a hammock for a longer time and could describe how theirs have been holding up?
> 
> For now I store my hammock open (in the long form) with paper in it, so that most pieces are not smashed or folded in anyway. Until perhaps anybody else has a better suggestion.



I finally got to try the small Hammock at Neiman Marcus, and I’m honestly happy to say that I did not purchase it when they were discounted. The one I tried was in classic calfskin in ghost/light ghost, and that bag did not hold its shape well at all. I expected the sides/wings  to be soft, but expected the leather than ran from front to back to be a little harder but it wasn’t. Granted, it’s a display piece but I still expected it to be more structured. I’m thinking the jacquard canvas will be stiffer so I might need to look into those pieces instead.


----------



## ghoulish

I can attest that my jacquard/leather small hammock is holding up well! This bag has become a workhorse for me, I can stuff it pretty well and remains not too heavy (I think because the bag itself is so lightweight). I usually wear it over my shoulder, but can easily swap to crossbody where it is definitely more secure. Also, when I'm not using it, I don't stuff it.






Edit: This is after using the bag in heavy rotation over the past 5 months.


----------



## cococrush

Got my first mini hammock in canvas and tan and I am in love


----------



## aluvey

Can i ask you lovely hammock owners if you guys have any issues with the side zippers? Mine is relatively new but the zippers are getting a bit loose and easily unzips when i use them, especially when carrying crossbody. Does anybody have this issue? The zipper at the small pocket is fine though


----------



## ghoulish

aluvey said:


> Can i ask you lovely hammock owners if you guys have any issues with the side zippers? Mine is relatively new but the zippers are getting a bit loose and easily unzips when i use them, especially when carrying crossbody. Does anybody have this issue? The zipper at the small pocket is fine though


Yes, my side zippers do unzip partially from time to time. Not enough that I worry about anything falling out. I assume it is part of the design so the side flaps pop out more easily should you choose to carry it that way.


----------



## fettfleck

Short review how my small hammock did during vacation. I choose it as my go to bag for the flight and days on which I want to take more stuff with me.
For the flight (2h) it was enough for iPad, phone, snacks, tissues, water bottle etc. Does not take up much space. Easy to wear crossbody and easy to access. At the airport, I was a bit concerned because it is open and I had my passport and coin purse in it. But it you wear it crossbody and put the bag body in front of your body, it was no problem, because it was in my view the whole time and you could put your arm against it. Or just put a scarf or pullover on the opening.
In the aircraft, if you put it on the floor in front of you, it has to stand with the short side to the front. I put it with the wide side to the front under the seat and when we lifted up and the plane tilted, if just fell over and spilled. Not so cool, when it is full.
For daily use, supereasy to use and lightweight. Oberall I love it. I guess every bag has this one or other downside.

Oh and unfortunately I spilled disinfectant on it on the plane, leather luckily was fine afterwards. The leather is divine anyway. Did not get anything during the short vacation (1 week), even if I did not baby it.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

This thread deserves more attention! 

Has anyone seen the Compact size in real life? Is the leather stiffer than the smooth calfskin?

I saw this colour Purple Fog on 24s, it's not even on the Loewe site yet. With updated price I guess... but fell in love as it reminds me of an H colour I missed out on (Glycine). Has anyone seen or even bought it? 

I'm not too much of a fan of the Loewe writing on the strap though. I prefer their low key and actually esthetically pleasing anagram logo or none at all.


----------



## Indiana

Looks interesting - off to investigate..!
(Agree with you re the strap)


----------



## viewwing

CrackBerryCream said:


> This thread deserves more attention!
> 
> Has anyone seen the Compact size in real life? Is the leather stiffer than the smooth calfskin?
> 
> I saw this colour Purple Fog on 24s, it's not even on the Loewe site yet. With updated price I guess... but fell in love as it reminds me of an H colour I missed out on (Glycine). Has anyone seen or even bought it?
> 
> I'm not too much of a fan of the Loewe writing on the strap though. I prefer their low key and actually esthetically pleasing anagram logo or none at all.
> 
> View attachment 5647353


Yes the satin calf is stiffer and smoother than the classic or grained leather. It almost feels like plastic. Size is in between the mini and the small. I hope they’d continue making this size in the grained n classic leather. The color is new for ss23.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

viewwing said:


> Yes the satin calf is stiffer and smoother than the classic or grained leather. It almost feels like plastic. Size is in between the mini and the small. I hope they’d continue making this size in the grained n classic leather. The color is new for ss23.


Thank you! I was able to view it in person recently despite its official launch being later.

The colour is purple grey, more grey under daylight. Agree about the plastic look. The one I saw already had wrinkles in the corner and under the handle despite being brand new. Too bad it’s not in the smooth calf.

I also prefer the proportions of the small and the extra capacity.


----------



## viewwing

CrackBerryCream said:


> Thank you! I was able to view it in person recently despite its official launch being later.
> 
> The colour is purple grey, more grey under daylight. Agree about the plastic look. The one I saw already had wrinkles in the corner and under the handle despite being brand new. Too bad it’s not in the smooth calf.
> 
> I also prefer the proportions of the small and the extra capacity.


I’m just not a fan of the satin calf. IMO, just do it in the usual leathers already! I’m petite so I prefer this compact size. Too bad it didnt work for you.


----------

